# sublimation on white transfer vinyl



## penwork (Mar 30, 2008)

Hello fellow shirts creators 

Can you heat press a sublimation transfer on top of white t-shirt transfer vinyl. And how does it hold up? This process would be good for dark materials as vinyl should have a softer hand then opaque transfer paper.

thanks for your resonses.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

No...the dye sub process uses heat to embed the image into a polymer substrate...and I do not think heat press vinyl is polmer coated and would not take heat twice


----------



## SweetExpression (Apr 22, 2009)

Most apparel vinyl is applied using 300F to 320F. The heat required for sublimation is 390F to 400F which makes the vinyl crispy or bubbly which is not a good thing. You could try Subliflock from Johnson Plastics or Heat Transfer Warehouse. It will be thicker than normal vinyl, but it looks good on hoodies and caps.

Hope this helps.


----------



## discoqueen (Jun 5, 2010)

There is also SubliCloth available, which seems to be a bit thinner than the SubliFlock, and should have less of a hand. I haven't tried either of them (yet), but they would happily send you some small sample pieces if you wanted to try them out.


----------

